# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PS3 for sale with Battlefield 4

## funkypumpkin

For sale 

PS3 500gb in very good condition

Comes with associated leads and one controller

Also Battlefield 4 Game

£70

please call 07756633702 if interested

----------

